# Rescue Transport Group



## Trista (Aug 24, 2008)

I've started a group on here to help support Kelly Gibson in her large efforts to save many dogs and cats. 

If you're unaware about the groups on this forum, simply go to the "Quick Links" up above (right under your login info) and go to "social groups"...this new group is listed there. 

ANY AND ALL HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED. THIS IS A GROUP TO HELP SAVE LIVES. 

Group name: Animal Transport


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Rescue Transport Group= Transport help needed*

I am not a transporter but I crosspost for shelters looking for transport help . Here is an urgent request. Can I join your group to post or just post on the boards?

From Molly

"Ok,



I’m trying this again…I forgot to add a dog the first time! 



Anyway, I’m trying to move 7 dogs from James in KY to rescues in MN. James is desperately trying to avoid putting anyone down and this trip is critical. Please let me know if you are able to drive and if you’re not available or out of the area, please consider cross posting and forwarding.



If you are able to drive and can handle all 6 of the dogs in your vehicle, please let me know and I will remove the need for a 2nd driver.



Thanks all!



Molly



PERMISSION TO CROSS POST AND FORWARD!

Transport for 7 dogs 

Shelbyville, KY to Faribault, MN 

Saturday June 20, 2009

HAPPY SOLSTICE WEEKEND!



Hi all,



We’re trying to get 7 dogs from James in Kentucky to Patty and Ann in Minnesota. These dogs CANNOT wait until next week to go to rescue, they are in temporary foster homes and the space is needed to hold the dogs for the following weekend’s transport. James is past full (just like he was last year when he had to make the horrible decision) Will be accompanied by health certificates! They will also have collars for identification ONLY! You will need to bring your own collars and leashes please!!



IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT THESE DOGS MOVE THIS WEEKEND. JAMES IS OVERLOADED AGAIN. WITHOUT TRANSPORT, THEY WILL MOST CERTAINLY DIE! 



Please let me know ASAP so we can get these babies safe as soon as possible! As you volunteer, please provide the following information:



Name:

Email:

Home Phone:

Cell Phone:

Vehicle:



Thank you so much for your consideration,



Molly Quinn



***There will be 15 minutes added to each leg for transferring and walking***

***This transport will be monitored by Molly Quinn***

Contacts:



Sending Shelter: Name: Shelby County Animal Shelter

Location: Shelbyville, KY

Email: [email protected]

Phone: 502-633-0009

Contact Person: James Collins

Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY139.html





Receiving Rescue: For: Betty Brown, Sipsie, Tyler, Amigo, Picasso, Ruckus

S.A.F.E. Sanctuary

Location: Faribault, MN

Contact Person: Patty Caron

Email: [email protected]

Phone: 507-334-7901 (Home) or 507-330-3399 (Cell)

Website: http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/MN154.html



AND



For: Lesi

Paws and Claws

Location: Rochester, MN

Contact Person: Ann Indykiewcz

Email: [email protected]

Phone: 507-261-4703

Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MN131.html



Coordinator: Name: Molly Quinn

Email: [email protected]

Home Phone: 260-447-9898

Cell Phone: 260-241-7464



Passengers:



To S.A.F.E. Sanctuary:



Passenger 1: Name: Betty Brown

Breed: Doxie/Beagle/Corgi mix

Color: chocolate and white

Age: 2 years

Weight: 12-15 pounds

Gender: Female

Altered: YES

Shots: UTD 

Temperament: a very good girl, good with all and on lead

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13920246



















Passenger 2: Name: Sipsie

Breed: Pointer/Terrier mix

Color: black and white

Age: 1-2 years

Weight: 20-25 pounds

Gender: Female

Altered: YES

Shots: UTD

Temperament: Very nice dog, good with animals and good on leash

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13909663



Passenger 3: Name: Tyler

Breed: ACD mix

Color: red with white

Age: less than a year

Weight: 25 pounds

Gender: Male

Altered: YES

Shots: UTD

Temperament: VISUALLY IMPAIRED good boy

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13738291



Passenger 4: Name: Amigo

Breed: Rottie

Color: Black and tan

Age: 3 +/- years

Weight: 90-100 pounds

Gender: Male

Altered: YES

Shots: UTD

Temperament: Iffy with strangers,but loves all when he know all is good. Great on lead. Good with others

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13920164



Passenger 5: Name: Picasso

Breed: Boxer

Color: tan/white/with some black

Age: 2 +/- years

Weight: 80 +/- pounds

Gender: Male

Altered: NO, will be done in rescue

Shots: UTD

Temperament: Good boy!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13925168





Passenger 6: Name: Ruckus

Breed: Boxer

Color: tan and white (almost Picasso’s twin, only missing the black)

Age: 3 +/- years

Weight: 70 +/- pounds

Gender: Male

Altered: YES

Shots: UTD

Temperament: good boy with some skin allergies

NO PICTURE AVAILABLE!



To Paws and Claws:



Passenger 7: Name: Lesi

Breed: Boxer mix

Color: white with a little black

Age: less than a year

Weight: 35-40 pounds

Gender: Female

Altered: YES

Shots: UTD

Temperament: Very energetic, O.K. on lead, a little playful, not yet obedient

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13739183



Legs:



Saturday June 20, 2009



Leg 1: Shelbyville, KY to Jeffersonville, IN (all the dogs)

32 miles 45 minutes

7:00-7:45EST

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!



Leg 2: Jeffersonville, IN to Columbus, IN (all the dogs)

71 miles 1 hour

8:00-9:00

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!



Leg 3: Columbus, IN to Speedway, IN (all the dogs)

57 miles 1 hour

9:15-10:15

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!

Leg 4: Speedway, IN to Danville, IL (all the dogs)

80 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

10:30EDT-11:00CDT TIME CHANGE HERE! EDT TO CDT!

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED! 



Leg 5: Danville, IL to Bloomington, IL (all the dogs)

83 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

11:15-12:45

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!



Leg 6: Bloomington, IL to La Salle, IL (all the dogs)

63 miles 1 hour

1:00-2:00

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!



Leg 7: La Salle, IL to Beloit, WI (all the dogs)

85 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

2:15-3:45

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!



Leg 8: Beloit, WI to Madison, WI (all of the dogs)

63 miles 1 hour 

4:00-5:00

Driver 1: FILLED! Thanks Michele 

Driver 2: NEEDED!



Leg 9: Madison, WI to Tomah, WI (all of the dogs)

101 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

5:15-6:45

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!



Leg 10: Tomah, WI to Rochester, MN (all of the dogs)

111 miles 1 hour 45 minutes

7:00-8:45

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!



LESI GETS OFF HERE AND GOES TO PAWS AND CLAWS







Leg 11: Rochester, MN to Faribault, MN (all of the dogs, except Lesi)

60 miles 1 hour

9:00-10:00

Driver 1: NEEDED!

Driver 2: NEEDED!















Molly A. Quinn

[email protected]

Transport coordinator for those in need"


----------



## Trista (Aug 24, 2008)

Please also join the group and post there in case anyone is looking at the group page as well.

http://www.dogforums.com/group.php?groupid=25


----------

